# alphabroder Collaborates with Inksoft to Launch Interactive Online Design Tool



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

TREVOSE, PA, April 28, 2014 – alphabroder, the leading distributor of imprintable sportswear and accessories in North America, announced today a collaboration with InkSoft, developers of the printing industry's leading online designer and business software, that will allow access to the industry’s leading online interactive design tool – Design Studio – directly from the alphabroder website.

The integration of InkSoft’s Design Studio will allow customers to quickly create professional custom artwork for clients. This new tool features a library of high-quality professional vector design templates, and clip art for a wide range of businesses, clubs, sports and organizations. Customers also have the ability to upload their own art, easily edit stock templates, and the ability to manage and save their images. This value-added tool will provide Promotional Product Distributors and Decorators a competitive advantage by allowing them to produce a wide variety of production-ready artwork in a time efficient manner.

“We are delighted to team up with InkSoft in bringing their Design Studio to our valued customers,” says David Clifton, Chief Marketing Officer of alphabroder. “We’re always looking for ways to enable our customers to succeed by providing them with unique value-added solutions. InkSoft’s Design Studio is yet another beneficial tool offered when buying from alphabroder, and is a perfect complement to the widest selection of products and deepest inventory in the industry that we have.” 

“The goal of our software solutions is to help decorators create and process orders more quickly using the latest innovations technology can offer,” says Scott Allen, president of InkSoft. “We welcome this opportunity to work with the alphabroder client base in assisting them with this goal. Together, we want to help alphabroder customers take their businesses to the next level.”

For more information about alphabroder’s Design Studio powered by InkSoft, please contact Matt Miceli, Product Marketing Manager at [email protected] or (215) 291-6140 ext. 1680.

About alphabroder
Founded in 1919, formerly known as Broder Bros., Co., alphabroder is North America's largest distributor of trade, private label and retail apparel brands and merchandise to the imprinting, embroidery and promotional product industries. alphabroder offers more than 40 brands, including a broad selection of trade brands from Gildan, Hanes, Fruit of the Loom, Jerzees and Bella + Canvas to an extensive assortment of retail brands, including Adidas Golf, Ashworth, Champion, Russell Athletic, alternative and Dickies. With the addition of Ash City, alphabroder also offers industry-leading private label brands including Ash City, North End, Core 365, Devon & Jones, Chestnut Hill, and Harriton.

About InkSoft
InkSoft is a software company dedicated to engineering world-class business software for the printing industry. InkSoft offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools.


----------

